# Morels in western Illinois



## tag10913 (May 8, 2013)

The right time to start hunting morels in western Illinois and eastern Iowa.


----------



## tag10913 (May 8, 2013)

I am looking for a little help on when to start looking for mushrooms. Growing up I would usually start looking around this time, but with the weather it seems the season will be pushed back. I will be hunting around the quad cities and near mt. Pleasant Iowa this season. When is the best time to go this year?


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Tag,
It depends a lot on if you are in North or Southern IL. There have been a few tiny ones found in southern IL I think but not much really popping yet. Just watch these boards and for you, the IL and you will know. There are some other really good sites. "morel mushroom hunting dot com" has a pretty good progression map up. Kindest regards...


----------



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi tag. This year is a very late year. What I look for is the mayapples to start sprouting. Also ground temps need to be around 53 degrees. With 70 during the days an 40 to 50s at nite. I would say give it at least 1 more week then really start keeping your eyes out. I am close to the st louis border on the illinois side an the woods are still dead here. Warmer dayd ahead an alot more rain an it wont be long. 2 weeks an they should be in full force


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

Mid to late April is the norm for that region. Could be later this year. Keep checking the boards for updates so you know when it's time to start poking around.


----------



## pokepicker (Apr 5, 2014)

Anyone familiar with the Knox and Henry county areas ? I have usually gone further north in the past, but last year I talked to someone closer who actually knew what a morel was, and told me they had found some locally last year. Expect that they will be coming up about the third or fourth week of April, just wondering if anyone was familiar with the possibilities in that area.


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

I have hunted in Henry County with success. Any county in Illinois is going to have them growing somewhere. Late April is probably a good start.


----------



## cvfpd (Apr 29, 2013)

I have access to land in Henry, Rock Island, and Mercer Counties. My spot in Henry County is my favorite!


----------



## pede58 (Apr 22, 2014)

I hunt these counties and it's not ready yet, got the moisture but not enough heat, nothing growing in the timber we need 70deg days and 50deg nights. Morels can be picked till July if conditions are right and you can find them but a couple of good indicators are sprouting may apples and lilacs blooming. Happy Hunting!


----------



## pokepicker (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm taking a couple of weeks off from the Great Hustle starting this weekend. Plan is to be out in Henry Co. and hope hunting conditions get themselves right while I'm staying out there. Unfortunately, no net access available where I will be at, so I won't be able to report any finds until I get back to home base two weeks or so from now. Hope everyone else has luck in the meantime.


----------



## cvfpd (Apr 29, 2013)

found my first batch, 10 total of small greys, no bigger than my thumb yesterday in rock island county


----------

